
200 submissions to the UK Government's public call for views on AI - AndrewOMartin
http://www.parliament.uk/business/committees/committees-a-z/lords-select/ai-committee/publications/
======
AndrewOMartin
Some context.

The UK House of Lords Select Committee on Artificial Intelligence was
appointed to consider the economic, ethical and social implications of
advances in artificial intelligence, and to make recommendations.

A call for evidence was published on 19 July 2017 and the closing date for
submissions was 6 September 2017. 200 Submissions have now been published.

My submission, in my capacity as the Secretary of the AISB, is number AIC0086.

